
The Global Race to Build the World's Biggest Battery - jonbaer
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/the-global-race-to-build-the-worlds-biggest-battery
======
basicplus2
It always puzzles me why anyone would spend so much money and effort on
building such large batteries when they are doomed to need replacing every..
say 10 years..

When technolgy like cetrifugal systems can last 100 years only needing bearing
maintenance every 25 years

